# Haruni shawl, knit



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Haruni is a slightly crescent shaped triangular shawl, knit from the top down and finished with a crochet bind off. With a wingspan of 45, this small shawl is easily enlarged by knitting more repeats of the first chart. Pattern includes a schematic and explanation of basic top down shawl construction, as well as large, color coded charts. If charts arent your thing, there are also complete, row by row written directions. Total stitch count is given for each row as well as an alternate icord bind off. 
I have not made this myself but thought there may be a few of you that might like to try it  PDF Here:
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Haruni_Shawl_Pattern__D50869220.html :mrgreen:
Red one here:
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Red_Hat_Lady_Shawl_Pattern__D50349221.html


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

NICE! I love the Haruni! thanks for posting!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

My pleasure Kare!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

They are both beautiful, I just wish I could crochet for the Haruni...


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a link to a Lovely crochet one here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63012-1.html
Or click my name and check my bookmarks too, I have lots of crochet stuff posted :thumbup: :thumbup: 
If you go here and put in shawl you get 284 of them!!
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/


patocenizo said:


> They are both beautiful, I just wish I could crochet for the Haruni...


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful! I was looking for shawl patterns awhile ago. Did not find any as lovely.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Hippie Chick, love your new avatar! Also love both shawls. Thank you for posting the patterns links.  :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh Kim...thank you so much for posting these shawls...
I have had the Haruni pattern on my "to do list" forever...but the Knit Picks Shawl I have NOT seen..after reading the specs...the loop fringe is done in a very unique way...PERFECT for my recliner chair....when I sit here and knit or chat online...Isn't Knit Picks a treasure trove of tips, patterns and yummy yarns?...they even carry a beautiful acrylic now...guess they realized there are times you just need a fab acrylic yarn ..lol and the price isn't too bad either.

ty ty ty ...

Hugs,

Camilla


Hippie Chick said:


> Haruni is a slightly crescent shaped triangular shawl, knit from the top down and finished with a crochet bind off. With a wingspan of 45, this small shawl is easily enlarged by knitting more repeats of the first chart. Pattern includes a schematic and explanation of basic top down shawl construction, as well as large, color coded charts. If charts arent your thing, there are also complete, row by row written directions. Total stitch count is given for each row as well as an alternate icord bind off.
> I have not made this myself but thought there may be a few of you that might like to try it  PDF Here:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Haruni_Shawl_Pattern__D50869220.html :mrgreen:
> Red one here:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Red_Hat_Lady_Shawl_Pattern__D50349221.html


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

You are welcome Camilla and thanks Dragondrummer too  You know, I must share all these lovlies as part of my 12 steps, right??? LOL Now I have curbed my urge to make them all!!! ROFLOL I thank Sweet Sue for the new avatar! She shared a link yesterday to some quite cute ones.


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Ooooh Kim...thank you so much for posting these shawls...
> I have had the Haruni pattern on my "to do list" forever...but the Knit Picks Shawl I have NOT seen..after reading the specs...the loop fringe is done in a very unique way...PERFECT for my recliner chair....when I sit here and knit or chat online...Isn't Knit Picks a treasure trove of tips, patterns and yummy yarns?...they even carry a beautiful acrylic now...guess they realized there are times you just need a fab acrylic yarn ..lol and the price isn't too bad either.
> 
> ty ty ty ...
> ...


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

The purple is stunning! what a lot of work, good for you! The red is also nice, but doesn't look quite a complicated. Never have the never to try it, but would like to some day.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

ME! Nope. I did not make this, just found the pattern to tempt those of you that can!!


Oogie said:


> The purple is stunning! what a lot of work, good for you! The red is also nice, but doesn't look quite a complicated. Never have the never to try it, but would like to some day.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

THANK YOU! Of all the lace shawls I have seen here the haruni shawl I would like to have. So pretty. Need to improve my skills a bit more, but this will be in my future. Thanks again.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> THANK YOU! Of all the lace shawls I have seen here the haruni shawl I would like to have. So pretty. Need to improve my skills a bit more, but this will be in my future. Thanks again.


My pleasure Sandy! Be sure to show it off if you get it done


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful shawl patterns,everyone,


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

How about another one to torture some more 
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5517&lang=us


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the links for that Drops pattern


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

You are very welcome!


DaylilyDawn said:


> Thanks for the links for that Drops pattern


 :thumbup:


----------

